# Harmony 880 on HR-20



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Just a note to those considering a Harmony 880 for the HR-20.

I have had it with trying to get this Harmony 880 to work with the HR-20.

It works but the problems I am having are not what you should have when paying more than $140.00 for a remote.

The unit must be placed on the charger perfectly to charge.

On key presses you never now how many times the device is going to react to whatever is being sent per press. I have tried adjusting all the timing settings and # of repeats but these have no effect on this problem. You should not get two or three guide page flips per press of the channel buttons, you should not get two or three moves of the highlighted menu items per press of the arrow buttons, you should not get two or three numbers per press of the number keys.

I think either I have a bad 880 or the database that is loaded for the 880 is crap.

Also, getting the extened trickplay features to work is a crap shoot at best. No repeatability here at all.

I am sending this thing back and I think I will try a 676. Hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Brantel said:


> Just a note to those considering a Harmony 880 for the HR-20.
> 
> I have had it with trying to get this Harmony 880 to work with the HR-20.
> 
> ...


If you head over to remotecentral.com you'll find a lot of information about the charging issue. As far as the database, there are several different entries for the HR20. My guess is, someone over at Logitech needs to do some maintenance. For the moment you can try one of the other choices (I've read that "HR20-700" is the best of them, and I don't remember which one I used).

As far as extended trickplay, I'm guessing you mean skip to tick and slow, yeah I wish that were better. You can always learn them raw. The issue isn't helped by the fact that the emitter isn't as strong as the one for the HR20 and therefore if you're not pointed straight at the HR20 it might not receive all the commands.

I've had the 880 for 18 months and I've had two issues - touchy charging and, after 18 months the LiIon battery is getting old. They are sending me a new one no charge (no pun intended).


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Brantel said:


> Just a note to those considering a Harmony 880 for the HR-20.
> 
> I have had it with trying to get this Harmony 880 to work with the HR-20.
> 
> ...


with the 880 (or any Harmony remotes for that matter) use the database for you initial setup and then spend some time fine tuning the remote. add features you need delete those you do not need.

Once set up properly you will wonder how you ever lived without it.

As for the charging cradle the remote must be placed precisely into the cradle in order to charge the unit.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Brantel said:


> Just a note to those considering a Harmony 880 for the HR-20.
> 
> I have had it with trying to get this Harmony 880 to work with the HR-20.
> 
> ...


It takes a light touch on the buttons. The contact to the charging base is a continual problem, but keeping the contacts very clean helps. There is definitely room for improvement.

I've done a bit of customizing with mine, adding the colored keys, making gude a double-press, etc.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Brantel said:


> -Snip-
> 
> I am sending this thing back and I think I will try a 676. Hopefully it will be better.


I have the 676, $99 from Sam's Club. Works great. Took a little while to get used to the smallish directional ring but I have that mastered now. Programmed it for one touch to bring up the guide, workss 99% of the time.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm glad my 880 hasn't had such problems, other than the obvious charging cradle problem.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> If you head over to remotecentral.com you'll find a lot of information about the charging issue. As far as the database, there are several different entries for the HR20. My guess is, someone over at Logitech needs to do some maintenance. For the moment you can try one of the other choices (I've read that "HR20-700" is the best of them, and I don't remember which one I used).
> 
> As far as extended trickplay, I'm guessing you mean skip to tick and slow, yeah I wish that were better. You can always learn them raw. The issue isn't helped by the fact that the emitter isn't as strong as the one for the HR20 and therefore if you're not pointed straight at the HR20 it might not receive all the commands.
> 
> I've had the 880 for 18 months and I've had two issues - touchy charging and, after 18 months the LiIon battery is getting old. They are sending me a new one no charge (no pun intended).


Been to remote central about 50 times. No help there for these issues with the buttons.

There is no way to select different entries in the newer web versions or the install version of the software. You enter the model number and it decides what device database it is going to send you. There is no way now to pick it from a list that I have been able to find.

I have tried to learn the extended trickplay stuff in raw mode and it does not work. The new software will not properly learn the commands. It just errors and tells you to try again.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> with the 880 (or any Harmony remotes for that matter) use the database for you initial setup and then spend some time fine tuning the remote. add features you need delete those you do not need.
> 
> Once set up properly you will wonder how you ever lived without it.
> 
> As for the charging cradle the remote must be placed precisely into the cradle in order to charge the unit.


I have spent almost two weeks fine tuning and working with both the online web version and the download and install version.

My problem is not related to setup because I have tried every setting and combo possible, it is related to the way this remote functions or I have a bad one.

If it worked properly, I would love it other than the wierd buttons and layout but I can get used to that, I just cannot stand having to deal with all the repeats I get all the time.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> It takes a light touch on the buttons. The contact to the charging base is a continual problem, but keeping the contacts very clean helps. There is definitely room for improvement.
> 
> I've done a bit of customizing with mine, adding the colored keys, making gude a double-press, etc.


For what I paid for this remote, you should not have to touch the buttons with perfect touch. This is beyond annoying.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> I have the 676, $99 from Sam's Club. Works great. Took a little while to get used to the smallish directional ring but I have that mastered now. Programmed it for one touch to bring up the guide, workss 99% of the time.


On the 676, can you add more than 6 custom buttons to the screen? If so how do you change pages like you can on the 880?


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

terryfoster said:


> I'm glad my 880 hasn't had such problems, other than the obvious charging cradle problem.


This is what make me think I have a bad unit.

Can you do the extended trick play functions? (skip to tick, back to tick, skip to end, skip to begining etc)

Do you get multiple numbers or others per press of the buttons?

What is your interkey delay timing set on and what is your number of repeats set on?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Brantel said:


> I have spent almost two weeks fine tuning and working with both the online web version and the download and install version.
> 
> My problem is not related to setup because I have tried every setting and combo possible, it is related to the way this remote functions or I have a bad one.
> 
> If it worked properly, I would love it other than the wierd buttons and layout but I can get used to that, I just cannot stand having to deal with all the repeats I get all the time.


Maybe you do have a bad one then. The button presses were not an issue except for favorite channels. In that case I had to set the delays to 0.

Other than that, I was able to program it properly. However the 30sec slip had to be "learned".

Yes the charging cradle is not good. They redesigned it and will send out a new one if you call and go through their tech support.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Brantel said:


> On the 676, can you add more than 6 custom buttons to the screen? If so how do you change pages like you can on the 880?


Only Six and it's not a color screen. To change pages there is a 'next' button below the screen. Another note, for skip to tick and skip to end/beg you have to hold the button down-release-then hit again. I think someone has found a work around to this but can't remember what it is. I don't do skip to tick/end very often so I just got used to hitting the button twice.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Maybe you do have a bad one then.


I would have to agree with gcisko. Been using my 880 with my HR20 since early September. Been working flawlessly the entire time.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I would have to agree with gcisko. Been using my 880 with my HR20 since early September. Been working flawlessly the entire time.


ditto, PoitNARF...


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a question regarding the charging.

I only put my 880 back into the cradle when the battery is dead. Is this a bad idea, am I helping the battery life or hurting it?

The reason, I don't store the remote in the cradle is because I don't have an outlet conveniently located near my optimal seating location so I just leave the remote on the coffee table until it needs to be recharged.

thanks all.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Direct from harmony...

There is a battery power level indicator located at the top of the Remote's screen (LCD). When the indicator is reduced to only a single red cell, your remote will need to be charged. Also, when the battery is about to lose power you will get a message displayed on the remote.

Note: You can charge the remote whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and will ensure your remote is always fully powered.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

For the charger issue this is very common. I called logitech support and they are sending me out a new one. If the same problem happens with the new one I will call again. If they are willing to replace it until i get a good one i am willing to hang in there. I love this remote that much. If they are unable to resolve it then i will have to see aht my alternate options are.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

Rugged said:


> I only put my 880 back into the cradle when the battery is dead. Is this a bad idea, am I helping the battery life or hurting it?


Unlike other battery technologies Li-Ion doesn't require full cycles to prevent the "memory effect." The Wiki article says they should be charged early and often.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

Brantel said:


> This is what make me think I have a bad unit.
> 
> Can you do the extended trick play functions? (skip to tick, back to tick, skip to end, skip to begining etc)


Yes, with the press+hold, re-press method.



Brantel said:


> Do you get multiple numbers or others per press of the buttons?


No



Brantel said:


> What is your interkey delay timing set on and what is your number of repeats set on?


I haven't changed the default values which are:
Power-on delay = 1500ms
interkey delay = 100ms
inter-device delay = 2000ms

For some reason I can't find a "number of repeats" setting.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Change those numbers to all zeros for your HR20 device. Once I did that my favorite channels and everything else like that worked like a charm.



terryfoster said:


> Yes, with the press+hold, re-press method.
> 
> No
> 
> ...


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> ditto, PoitNARF...


ditto... incredibly happy with my 880


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

I also think you may have a bad unit. Ive been using the 880 for two months now and I love it. I dont seem to have as hard a time with key presses either. I have also never had any problems with the charging. It always beeps hapilly when I put it in the cradle. 

I have changed all of my delay values to 0s and changed the background image so that it has the four color buttons next to the button labels. Works like a charm ever time, even the skip to tick and other advanced trick mode stuff.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

cricks said:


> changed the background image so that it has the four color buttons next to the button labels. Works like a charm ever time, even the skip to tick and other advanced trick mode stuff.


Can you explain this in more detail? I created color button labels and assigned color button functions to the buttons next to the screen but how do you create colored buttons to replace the screen background?

Also, how to you do the advanced trick stuff? Press hold and release repress or did you learn in raw mode like some have done?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I have also had no problems with the 880. I love this thing. I have 3 pages of activities, and have no problems. I have not been successful at learning the trick plays however . I even tried in RAW mode as suggested by lamontcranston and someone in a different thread. I keep getting the errors too. I was able to learn the double guide command though, which was a help. Any tips on teaching the trick plays?

I have had some minor issues with the charging station as well. I bought this thing like 8 months ago, and have no clue where the receipt is. Will they need it for sending me a new station?


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

Brantel said:


> Can you explain this in more detail? I created color button labels and assigned color button functions to the buttons next to the screen but how do you create colored buttons to replace the screen background?
> 
> Also, how to you do the advanced trick stuff? Press hold and release repress or did you learn in raw mode like some have done?


You can use any custom image you want for the lcd screen background. I just modified the existing background image and added four colored dots. Check out remotecentral, there are a few user submitted backgrounds or you can always make your own.

As far as the advanced trick play stuff, I just got in the habbit of holding down and repress. The only hitch for me has been using my tivo in the bedroom. I keep trying to press the 30 sec skip which on the tivo goes to the end of the recording.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

select play select 3 0 select on TIVO will fix that


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

IIRC the background applies to all activities so those colored dots would appear behind your custom buttons on all activities. Kind of a goofy solution to the problem, but a solution none the less.


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

The perfect solution to the colored buttons would be to buy a Harmony 885 which was made for the European markets. They have the four color buttons below the lcd screen instead of the up/down arrows that arent even used in the default HR20 setup. Pretty tough to get in the states though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use the big up and down arrows ( ^ and v ) for duplicates of the RW and FF buttons. A lot easier to find in the dark, even with the lit buttons.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

So are pretty much all the buttons reproducible from the HR 20 remote on this thing. Getting pressure from the wife to get a universal remote, and this one is intriguing. Seems to be well received from most on here?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ktabel01 said:


> So are pretty much all the buttons reproducible from the HR 20 remote on this thing. Getting pressure from the wife to get a universal remote, and this one is intriguing. Seems to be well received from most on here?


Most except the OP. Count me in as one who is very satisfied.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Most except the OP. Count me in as one who is very satisfied.


Thanks for the prompt response. OP?

Original poster, sorry, got it.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I have received my new charger and so far it appears to be working much better than my first. Hopefully that will stay the case. If you are not able to charge the phone by simply placing it then you need to call in for a new one. You should not have to fiddle with it to get it to charge and it should stay charging and not double beep when you walk away from it.



Mixer said:


> For the charger issue this is very common. I called logitech support and they are sending me out a new one. If the same problem happens with the new one I will call again. If they are willing to replace it until i get a good one i am willing to hang in there. I love this remote that much. If they are unable to resolve it then i will have to see aht my alternate options are.


----------



## musiclover408 (Mar 16, 2006)

Mixer said:


> If you are not able to charge the phone by simply placing it then you need to call in for a new one. You should not have to fiddle with it to get it to charge and it should stay charging and not double beep when you walk away from it.


I assume you didn't mean "phone"...haha. Anyways, is it a different type of charger? Different shape? Anybody know if it is also compatible with the 890 which I will probably be upgrading to soon.

Thanks


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I have had the Harmony 880 for about a year and a half.....give or take a month. I use it with my entire home theater, and the HR10-250 was my DVR at the time that I purchased the remote. In September of this year I received my HR20. I did change all delays to "0" as the HR20 responds a lot quicker than the HR10-250 did. Yes, I did have to double hit rew, ff, replay, and 30 sec slip to get trick plays (hold down the button for about 2 seconds, let off quickly, and retap). I hated that, I knew there had to be a better way! I tried learning them raw, etc., etc. Nothing worked!! So, I called Logitech Harmony Support, 1-866-291-1505, got advanced support, and they worked with the infrared team, and I have trick plays in ONE touch on my programmable buttons next to the color display! They kept adding things into my account, then had me update the remote and test until we got it. I even had them add a feature that does the "save bookmark" with one touch, instead of pressing pause, then the green button. I believe the guy that I worked with in advanced support was Tao??? He was committed to getting this thing right. Unfortunately, Logitech cannot "cut and paste" my HR20 setup into someone else's account:nono2: Because my best friend just got D*, and he has an 880, we wanted to have Logitech do it, but they said it's not possible. I hope this helps some of you, just post here if you have any questions for me  

Recap, the features below I have in a single button press:

Skip to Next Tick (bookmark on D* DVRs)
Skip to Previous Tick
Program Beginning
Program End
Save Tick

THIS IS A GREAT REMOTE!!! I already have my Harmony 1000 on order


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

musiclover408 said:


> I assume you didn't mean "phone"...haha. Anyways, is it a different type of charger? Different shape? Anybody know if it is also compatible with the 890 which I will probably be upgrading to soon.
> 
> Thanks


The 890 and 880 are exactly the same for the charger. I use one for both.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

Would some one please give me the manufacture name and model that is best used for the H20 and Harmony 880 ? I have used the 880 with my H10 for almost a year without any problems but every time I try to set it up for my new H20 it says my device is incapable of changing channels. I am about to give up and use the DirecTv remote but I really like the 880. 

I have input DirecTV as the maker and have tried every possible model # I can think of and it comes back with the same results every time....Thanks for any help I can get on this. Thanks


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know if this is of any help, because I have the 680, not the 880. I've set up my HR20 several times and each time I've specified Manufacturer: DirecTV and Model: HR20-700 and most of the functionality is already there.

Did you really mean H20 or HR20?


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an HR20-700......._senior moment_ I have not tried "HR-20".....I have tried H-20, H20 etc......Let me try HR-20....THANKS !


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> I have had the Harmony 880 for about a year and a half.....give or take a month. I use it with my entire home theater, and the HR10-250 was my DVR at the time that I purchased the remote. In September of this year I received my HR20. I did change all delays to "0" as the HR20 responds a lot quicker than the HR10-250 did. Yes, I did have to double hit rew, ff, replay, and 30 sec slip to get trick plays (hold down the button for about 2 seconds, let off quickly, and retap). I hated that, I knew there had to be a better way! I tried learning them raw, etc., etc. Nothing worked!! So, I called Logitech Harmony Support, 1-866-291-1505, got advanced support, and they worked with the infrared team, and I have trick plays in ONE touch on my programmable buttons next to the color display! They kept adding things into my account, then had me update the remote and test until we got it. I even had them add a feature that does the "save bookmark" with one touch, instead of pressing pause, then the green button. I believe the guy that I worked with in advanced support was Tao??? He was committed to getting this thing right. Unfortunately, Logitech cannot "cut and paste" my HR20 setup into someone else's account:nono2: Because my best friend just got D*, and he has an 880, we wanted to have Logitech do it, but they said it's not possible. I hope this helps some of you, just post here if you have any questions for me
> 
> Recap, the features below I have in a single button press:
> 
> ...


Wow! I wish I had the same kind of experience the one time that I called. After not updating my remote for more than a month, I updated to see if there was new firmware. I started getting a message that the power settings were not correct for my HR10. I hadn't changed anything. The frontline CSR apparently didn't know the difference between a standard receiver and a DVR and was unable to fathom the fact that the HR10 didn't have a power button. I got transferred to a higher level and the guy just started deleting devices that I had spent hours tweaking. I hung up and fixed the problem myself by selecting "I want to keep this device on all the time" instead of "This device doesn't have a button for On/Off on the remote" or something like that.

I would love to have these functions on one button. I'm going to call back and see if I can have them do this on my 680.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

SAlBO said:


> I have an HR20-700......._senior moment_ I have not tried "HR-20".....I have tried H-20, H20 etc......Let me try HR-20....THANKS !


Try HR20-700, which is what I used!


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can program the Harmony to hit the Guide button TWICE so that the Guide comes up with one click of the button as opposed to two as it is now?

Does the Harmony recognize HDMI switching boxes like the Monoproce 5x1 and 3x1?


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

Zaney said:


> Does anyone know if you can program the Harmony to hit the Guide button TWICE so that the Guide comes up with one click of the button as opposed to two as it is now?
> 
> Does the Harmony recognize HDMI switching boxes like the Monoproce 5x1 and 3x1?


Zaney - I do not know how to do what you suggested but here is a tip I learned that works exactly as you wants. I am not at the Harmony software so perhaps someone else can give you the exact steps (or search through the forum as it is answered elsewhere). First, in the setup for your TV, have it learn a new command (call it "Guide") - when it asks for you to train it with the remote, press Guide button on the HR20 remote. Then go to the setup for your HR20 and set up one of your user-definable buttons at the top of the remote to perform two actions - for the TV, select the new "guide" command and for the HR20, have it select the Guide button. That's all there is to it - when you push this user-defined button, both commands are sent and you go straight to the actual guide.

Note - this trick also works for a combo of Info-Yellow, which takes you straight to your ToDo list which I like.

Good luck!


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

Work arounds like Frodtab mentioned are what really make me frustrated with this remote (actually the 890). It's a $400 product, why can't it do exactly what I want? Because they are afraid that the word Macro will scare people off? I can't for the life of me understand why the product gets great reviews. It's okay, but not really worth the money for what you get. I paid $260 for mine and the only reason that its still here is because it makes things easy for my wife to use. They should offer power user software for people who don't want to use the crappy wizard. And a backup option would be great. I lost some functionality (discrete aspect ratio buttons for my TV) due to an "update" being available for it, and no way to go back.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Frodtab said:


> Zaney - I do not know how to do what you suggested but here is a tip I learned that works exactly as you wants. I am not at the Harmony software so perhaps someone else can give you the exact steps (or search through the forum as it is answered elsewhere). First, in the setup for your TV, have it learn a new command (call it "Guide") - when it asks for you to train it with the remote, press Guide button on the HR20 remote. Then go to the setup for your HR20 and set up one of your user-definable buttons at the top of the remote to perform two actions - for the TV, select the new "guide" command and for the HR20, have it select the Guide button. That's all there is to it - when you push this user-defined button, both commands are sent and you go straight to the actual guide.
> 
> Note - this trick also works for a combo of Info-Yellow, which takes you straight to your ToDo list which I like.
> 
> Good luck!


You can do that with the normal guide key on the 880 and don't need to use one of the soft keys.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Frodtab it worked great.



Frodtab said:


> Zaney - I do not know how to do what you suggested but here is a tip I learned that works exactly as you wants. I am not at the Harmony software so perhaps someone else can give you the exact steps (or search through the forum as it is answered elsewhere). First, in the setup for your TV, have it learn a new command (call it "Guide") - when it asks for you to train it with the remote, press Guide button on the HR20 remote. Then go to the setup for your HR20 and set up one of your user-definable buttons at the top of the remote to perform two actions - for the TV, select the new "guide" command and for the HR20, have it select the Guide button. That's all there is to it - when you push this user-defined button, both commands are sent and you go straight to the actual guide.
> 
> Note - this trick also works for a combo of Info-Yellow, which takes you straight to your ToDo list which I like.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a Harmony 880 too and I too had the charger problem. Called them, they asked for all sorts of information about the remote and then said, "That's not part of the lot that had the problems." However, it was definitely having charging problems. Too keep the contact between the remote and the base, I had to sit something on top of the remote to push it down. Eventually they agreed to replace it.

The second one works MUCH better. However, there is still an occasion when someone will walk past the table it's on and you'll hear the beep meaning it has lost contact. Usually a slight touch will make it regain contact.

Unfortunately, I don't use the 880 for my HR20 due to issues with using it with my TV. :nono2: 

Bob


----------



## HR20screwed (Jan 24, 2007)

I wanted to share with you all that Amazon is running a special on the Logitech Harmony 880. It's only $155 with Free shipping, and there is a $30 rebate if buy before Jan 29 - you have until 3/1 to mail it in. I just bougth one.

Just go to Amazon and type in: Harmony 880

Here is the rebate:

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/00/00/00/51/28/66/51286649._V46290360_.pdf


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Usually a good deal on ebay, new ones with warranty!


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Is there a way to use the harmony 880 remote with 2 hr20's in the same room. 

I plan on swapping my hr10-250 with a second hr20. And am wondering how I will be able to set the remote and hr20 so both of my receivers operate with different IR signals.

The two hr20 receivers will be in the same room Any body else have this setup How are you able to programe the second hr20 on the harmony 880?

Thanks Rob


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

rlgold88 said:


> Is there a way to use the harmony 880 remote with 2 hr20's in the same room.
> 
> I plan on swapping my hr10-250 with a second hr20. And am wondering how I will be able to set the remote and hr20 so both of my receivers operate with different IR signals.
> 
> ...


Now this is a good question. I don't see it happening, so I am going to monitor this thread to see if someone has figured out a way to do this with a Harmony remote. You are talking about using the Harmony remote, aren't you? The D* remote can do this.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> You are talking about using the Harmony remote, aren't you? The D* remote can do this.


Yes, the D* remote can, so the 880 should be able to as well. You're just going to have to spend a lot of time custom programming the 880 with learned IR commands from the D* remote that will be sent to the 2nd HR20. Sounds like a headache to me.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Yes, the D* remote can, so the 880 should be able to as well. You're just going to have to spend a lot of time custom programming the 880 with learned IR commands from the D* remote that will be sent to the 2nd HR20. Sounds like a headache to me.


I think it would probably behoove you to talk to Harmony on how the D* remote is programed to handle two of the same device and ask them to make another library entry with that information. Editors are a lot faster than button pushing to learn.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> I think it would probably behoove you to talk to Harmony on how the D* remote is programed to handle two of the same device and ask them to make another library entry with that information. Editors are a lot faster than button pushing to learn.


I will try that route because it will be a pain to learn all the codes to the harmony. I will give (harmony) them a shout when i get some time 
thanks Rob


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

rlgold88 said:


> Is there a way to use the harmony 880 remote with 2 hr20's in the same room.


It *might* be possible with the 890, which uses RF to transmit to it's IR repeater. The IR blasters are on assignable ports on the repeater, so you could put one HR20 on blaster port 1, and another on blaster port 2.

Might be overkill if they're in the same room as you are, but I'm planning to do this in an equipment closet with two HR20s... should I ever be convinced I should sink more money into another one.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

Brantel said:


> I have spent almost two weeks fine tuning and working with both the online web version and the download and install version.
> 
> My problem is not related to setup because I have tried every setting and combo possible, it is related to the way this remote functions or I have a bad one.
> 
> If it worked properly, I would love it other than the wierd buttons and layout but I can get used to that, I just cannot stand having to deal with all the repeats I get all the time.


I use HR20-700 in setup, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Frodtab said:


> ... Note - this trick also works for a combo of Info-Yellow, which takes you straight to your ToDo list which I like. ...


Info-Yellow? That doesn't seem to do anything on mine...


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

rbrome said:


> Info-Yellow? That doesn't seem to do anything on mine...


More like Playlist/Yellow.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Just got my 880 today. Any recommendations on how to start setting it up?

Suggestions on what NOT to do as well as what to do first MUCH appreciated!

(Wife thinks I'm nuts to spend the $ so trying hard to look good.)


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Just got my 880 today. Any recommendations on how to start setting it up?
> 
> Suggestions on what NOT to do as well as what to do first MUCH appreciated!
> 
> (Wife thinks I'm nuts to spend the $ so trying hard to look good.)


Make sure when you select the type of device, that it is a PVR from Directv and use model number HR20-700.

After that it is a matter of tweaking on the type of activities that you want. One trick is to re-learn you guide button. Name it guide2 in learn RAW mode, use your D* remote and press the guide button twice. This will work for getting you to the guide instantly. Most other trick plays are already in the database that you will be getting by using the HR20-700 library entry. After power up onto Sat mode and the remote is idle, my display has the list, yellow, green, red, blue, and active on the screen since I added those in at the bottom of the button programing screen.

There are a lot of things you can do, so play with it and learn the programing pages.

I also use the WEB interface versus the software loaded on the PC. You will need to use the PC software the first time to get an account setup and working. After that you can go directly to the harmony website and login. It seems to be a little quicker and easier for me since I have been using the harmony for about 6 years and I like the web interface.

http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/ProcessLogin/Login_GetUserInfo.asp

PSb
If you have grand kids, put a picture of them in the background, if not put a picture of her in the background. This will get you extra points...:lol:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Just got my 880 today. Any recommendations on how to start setting it up?
> 
> Suggestions on what NOT to do as well as what to do first MUCH appreciated!
> 
> (Wife thinks I'm nuts to spend the $ so trying hard to look good.)


As you have probably read, you probably would like to customize the LCD buttons buy putting in at minimum, 'BLUE', 'YELLOW', 'GREEN', 'BACK', AND 'ACTIVE'. You will need to type in those commands. "List' is going to be there by default.

There's an area of the GUI to "Customize Buttons for this Activity". You scroll down to the LCD area and pick the Yellow, Blue Commands from the drop down menus on the right and then type it on the left. Don't forget to type it in.

If you feel like it, you could also teach the 'guide' command by clicking it twice. Rename it 'guide2' or something different than 'guide'. Then reassign it to the 'guide' button. You'll see. There's an area to teach commands with the learning function.

Other than that, I wouldn't change anything. Enjoy.

edit: I though I heard Spanky typing.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Mike.
The very first step is to run the DVD or do I go to the website?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Run the install program first, then after you get the first load onto the remote, then go to website and see if you like doing it that way. Give you back buttons...


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Spanky. Will do.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just ordered my Harmony 880 from Amazon yesterday -- $155.49 with free shipping and $30 rebate on top of that brings it to $125.49. Looking forward to getting it later this week and getting it set up.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> If you head over to remotecentral.com you'll find a lot of information about the charging issue. As far as the database, there are several different entries for the HR20. My guess is, someone over at Logitech needs to do some maintenance. For the moment you can try one of the other choices (I've read that "HR20-700" is the best of them, and I don't remember which one I used).
> 
> As far as extended trickplay, I'm guessing you mean skip to tick and slow, yeah I wish that were better. You can always learn them raw. The issue isn't helped by the fact that the emitter isn't as strong as the one for the HR20 and therefore if you're not pointed straight at the HR20 it might not receive all the commands.
> 
> I've had the 880 for 18 months and I've had two issues - touchy charging and, after 18 months the LiIon battery is getting old. They are sending me a new one no charge (no pun intended).


I used some electrical contact spray last week on the contacts and that has helped - I think people get oil on the contacts from their skin.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

mikeny said:


> As you have probably read, you probably would like to customize the LCD buttons buy putting in at minimum, 'BLUE', 'YELLOW', 'GREEN', 'BACK', AND 'ACTIVE'. You will need to type in those commands. "List' is going to be there by default.
> 
> There's an area of the GUI to "Customize Buttons for this Activity". You scroll down to the LCD area and pick the Yellow, Blue Commands from the drop down menus on the right and then type it on the left. Don't forget to type it in.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice -I added those buttons to my LCD screen and made all the difference in the world. I also added the dash button to the lowest left button on the 880.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

After some initial headaches, it was my first universal remote. I am loving the 880. Especially with the HR20s painful OTA tuners, I often have to go back and forth b/w my TV and the HR20 for OTA, and with the 880, just one push of a button instead of 3 or 4.


----------



## RayinMaui (Jan 29, 2007)

I've read thru a lot of threads but I can't figure out how to get the 30 sec skip on my 880.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Ray


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

RayinMaui said:


> I've read thru a lot of threads but I can't figure out how to get the 30 sec skip on my 880.


If you selected the "good" HR20-700 profile during initial setup, 30-second *slip* should be mapped to the skip-forward key. In the database of HR20-700 commands, it's even called "SkipForward", so the "Skip Forward" key on the Harmony should map perfectly to the "SkipForward" command under the "Channel Tuner" column when you go to "Change the behavior of buttons" for a given activity involving the HR20.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Recap, the features below I have in a single button press:
> 
> Skip to Next Tick (bookmark on D* DVRs)
> Skip to Previous Tick
> ...


What are the commands listed in the button set up for those commands?
I'd like to set those up also.

I'm really liking the 880, I got the Amazon deal too & it's working great but like everything I have I like to tweak it!


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

I've searched and can't find an answer to this question.

If I'm using an 880 to control the HR20, a Denon receiver, a Panasonic plasma, and a JVC DVD player can I have the Denon volume available at all times? Put another way, if I am using the 880 to control the HR20 will vol up/down control the Denon volume without having to press another button?


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

Webini said:


> I've searched and can't find an answer to this question.
> 
> If I'm using an 880 to control the HR20, a Denon receiver, a Panasonic plasma, and a JVC DVD player can I have the Denon volume available at all times? Put another way, if I am using the 880 to control the HR20 will vol up/down control the Denon volume without having to press another button?


Yes, when setting up your activities, it will ask you what component in your system do you want to control the volume with. Also you can add additional volume controls for what ever component on the custom buttons. So for example, you could use the volume buttons on the remote for your Denon and the up down below the directional buttons for your Panasonic.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

wtrax said:


> Yes, when setting up your activities, it will ask you what component in your system do you want to control the volume with. Also you can add additional volume controls for what ever component on the custom buttons. So for example, you could use the volume buttons on the remote for your Denon and the up down below the directional buttons for your Panasonic.


Thanks. I've no need for the speakers on the Panasonic so this will work perfectly.

Off to Amazon to order an 880.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

So what is the trick to send tw command at once?

I want to use one button command to go fro HDMI 1 or to HDMI 2.

This is TV input then 4 and TV input then 5.

Thanks!


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

I created an item called Guide2, taught the Harmony the command by pressing "Guide" on the D*TV remote, but it still only brings up the Favorties menu as it's only pushing Guide once, any ideas?



mikeny said:


> As you have probably read, you probably would like to customize the LCD buttons buy putting in at minimum, 'BLUE', 'YELLOW', 'GREEN', 'BACK', AND 'ACTIVE'. You will need to type in those commands. "List' is going to be there by default.
> 
> There's an area of the GUI to "Customize Buttons for this Activity". You scroll down to the LCD area and pick the Yellow, Blue Commands from the drop down menus on the right and then type it on the left. Don't forget to type it in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Zaney said:


> I created an item called Guide2, taught the Harmony the command by pressing "Guide" on the D*TV remote, but it still only brings up the Favorties menu as it's only pushing Guide once, any ideas?


yes, do a learn command and do it in raw mode. you can then push the guide button twice on the hr20 remote and it will learn a double button push, then guide 2 will go directly to the guide


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Will this work for two separate commands?

Joel


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> Will this work for two separate commands?
> 
> Joel


It did on both of my 880 and 890. That is the beauty of the raw mode option when in learning mode.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

Raw mode? What is that?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Zaney said:


> Raw mode? What is that?


Not sure how to answer what it is. But when you are in the button learning mode at the bottom of the page it has an option to learn in raw mode. When this is selected, it will takr the guide button pressed twice and will work as a single button push when you press the button.

Are you using the software to login or using the browser to go directly to harmony?

I prefer to use the browser. The software is slower and more of a wizard type program.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

Oops ok I see it now, thanks for the info, gonna give it a go.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Zaney said:


> Raw mode? What is that?


What is the difference between analyzed and Raw commands?

Analyzed commands are a condensed version of the commands from your original remote. They have been matched to a language in the public database for your devices. Analyzed commands are more versatile and will allow you to efficiently control your devices.

Raw commands are stored exactly as your original remote sends them. If analyzed commands are not properly controlling a specific function for your device, see: "How do I teach it in RAW format?"


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Zaney said:


> I created an item called Guide2, taught the Harmony the command by pressing "Guide" on the D*TV remote, but it still only brings up the Favorties menu as it's only pushing Guide once, any ideas?


It can take a little trial and error. I don't remember if I had the option to go into raw mode the way Spanky has discussed but you do have to (IIRC) give it like an almost double click, similar to a mouse double click. It took me a few tries.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> yes, do a learn command and do it in raw mode.  you can then push the guide button twice on the hr20 remote and it will learn a double button push, then guide 2 will go directly to the guide


Spanky, are you able to go to CC with one button press? If so how did you program it?


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

yes in raw mode you have to push the buttons twice very fast, almost like a double click as mentioned.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Spanky, are you able to go to CC with one button press? If so how did you program it?


Yes, one push takes you to the real guide.

Go into customize buttons, add a new buttong, I call mine guideguide, go into raw mode, when the learn mode is started, push guide on the original remote twice like a double mouse click, and there you go. Replace the origianl button with guideguide and it is done.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Yes, one push takes you to the real guide.
> 
> Go into customize buttons, add a new buttong, I call mine guideguide, go into raw mode, when the learn mode is started, push guide on the original remote twice like a double mouse click, and there you go. Replace the origianl button with guideguide and it is done.


Thanks but I meant CC, Closed Caption.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Did anyone set up their Harmony Remote to go to Closed Captioning on one key press?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, the 880 does not have macro capabilities. I do have a 768 that is capable of doing that and I don't know if it is even available anymore. The 768 is programable via HTML and you can do anything with it.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Unfortunately, the 880 does not have macro capabilities. I do have a 768 that is capable of doing that and I don't know if it is even available anymore. The 768 is programable via HTML and you can do anything with it.


I see. How many raw commands do you suppose you could chain together?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

DishDog said:


> I see. How many raw commands do you suppose you could chain together?


Two for sure, haven't tried anymore.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

I played around with setting up a Closed Caption "macro" using the Harmony 880 and got the remote to toggle captioning in about 6 seconds.

Although I have to shield the IR signals from turning off the HR20 when I return to the Watch TV activity, the macro saves 11 key presses.

Since the 880 doesn't support true macro programming, I had to set up a device I called "HR20 CC," and a Activity I called "CC OnOff."

The "HR20 CC" device is a duplicate of my regular HR 20-700 device. Once set up, I blanked all the command fields except the commands used to turn CC on/off.

It's needed because I had to set the speed settings to 0 in order to get the 6 sec. results.

The Activity "CC OnOff" is then set up to run the 15 speeded up commands necessary to toggle CC on or off.

This was done by adding 15 commands as additional actions using the Review Settings screen in the Harmony Desktop software.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just received my Harmony 880 from Amazon a couple of days ago. So far, I love it!! Just having a problem getting the "Blue" button control to bring up the MiniGuide. 

I have set up the Custom Buttons screen to include "List", "Active", "Red", "Green", "Yellow", "Blue", and "Back". 

When I press the "Blue" button, nothing happens - it doesn't bring up the MiniGuide. I even when into the Web version of the software and tried to "learn" the command - it said it received the signal, but it still didn't work.

Has anyone else had this problem? Are there some other settings I need to change?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> Just received my Harmony 880 from Amazon a couple of days ago. So far, I love it!! Just having a problem getting the "Blue" button control to bring up the MiniGuide.
> 
> I have set up the Custom Buttons screen to include "List", "Active", "Red", "Green", "Yellow", "Blue", and "Back".
> 
> ...


Check to see if the send signal icon next to the battery level is coming on when you press the button. I found that my bottom two programmable buttons and my mute button needed a break in period. I would have to press them harder to get them to work but after use they seem to work as well as the others.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I didn't have to use the learn function on any of the D* commands.
If they weren't there or where I wanted them I went to the change buttons section in either device or activities & manually added them from the dropdown menu.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anybody found a way if possible to operate two hr20-700's in the same cabinet using the harmony 880? Does the hr20-100 use differnt remote codes then an hr20-700 this would be an option I have if they are different codes. 

I may be getting rid of of the tivo unit hr10-250 sitting under the hr20-700. But I don't want to have problems when repacing tivo with another hr20 controlled by the harmony 880. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks Rob


----------

